# 29 Mountain Gun



## Ratel (Jul 26, 2006)

Just bought a nice Model 29 Mountain Gun. It roars and bucks when you pull the trigger and I love it. It's a real beast with 44 Magnums but a pussycat with 44 Specials.

It was used, but only fired twice. It scared the dickens out of the original owner and he sold it for an easier to handle piece for himself. 

I like the 29 blued version. It's still got the darn lock hole, but I can live with it. Very nice to carry and very reassuring to have that 44 Magnum power if needed.

Any others out there? What are your experiences.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats!

brokenimagebrokenimage


----------

